# Dog Aggression Issues



## ARBaumann (Dec 22, 2013)

My Amber has always had some fear based aggression with larger and high energy dogs. I've been counter conditioning her and working with her for about a year now and she has improved drastically. She started off yanking me off my bike to get at a dog behind a fence and now she only acts out when she's actually meeting a dog. She'll sniff and if there are sudden movements or over excited acts from the other dog, she'll flip out. We're getting there! She gets along with a lot of dogs now but for the most part, her aggression is strictly on leash these days. If she meets a dog, she either gets along or she offers a lot of calming and avoidance signals if the dog is relaxed or she'll get upset if the dog is overly in her face. 

Anyway! I've had such great success with her but I was wondering if any of you had similar issues and how you handled it. Always open to new ideas. I must say now though, I am a force free dog trainer. I'm not a fan of metal or electric collars or dominance training. It's all clicks and treats for me so please don't get offended if I don't take certain suggestions. Let's keep this post friendly!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My Bear is a "frustrated greeter" and is reactive when we meet/see people and dogs/birds/cats/ants/etc (NOT aggressive). I've been working with him for actively for 6-8 months on this and it's gotten much better. Now we just gotta get over the excessive greeting disorder.


----------

